# Is bug spray harmful to small animals?



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

well, in my opinion, as long as they're outside, spiders are totally fine. As a biochemist/medical researcher, I must warn you that no pesticide is "safe" dispite what they advertize. Most pesticides have molecular structures that are similar new nerve gas :-o. They kill by paralyzing the animal and stopping them from breathing. Companies get away with saying they're harmless becuase they stick a little methyl group onto a known (usually banned) toxin, and declare it to be a "new chemical that is safe". most of the time, it's basically the same thing.. but science must spend years proving that... In the interim, it's still "safe". This ethically-challenged pesticide marketing game has been going on for over 40 years.......

Both bugs and humans have the same proteins that those sprays target. We douse areas with bug sprays in the hopes that the small bugs get such a large dose (proportionately to their size) that it kills them. Obviously, our huge bodies would need more to be killed. It would work wonderfully if repeated small doses doses didn't do any harm.... alas they do.

I write this long-winded post merely to let the other DIY posters know that bug sprays are much more dangerous than the companies let you know. Don't use them indisciminantly. 

As for myself, I would only call an exterminator if there was an exceptionally dire situation (ex. carpenter ant or termite infestation). I would never use the canned sprays... since it would be on surfaces my family might touch (floors, walls, windows). In the last 5 years, I only purchased a few "hotels". 

hope this helps


----------

